# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  اسمى ايات التهنئه والتبريك لسيد البلاد بمناسبه العيد

## معاذ ملحم

بمناسبه حلول عيد الفطر السعيد ادارة المنتدى ترفع اسمى ايات التهنئه والتبريك لجلاله سيدنا  الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين والى كافة الشعب الاردني 

وتبارك لهم بعيد الفطر السعيد 

وكل عام وانت بألف خير يا سيدي امد الله لنا في عمرك وأبقاك ذخرا لنا 



 

 و حابب اهديكم الاغنيه الوطنيه ل عمر العبدلات سيدنا يا سيدنا




بتمنى انها تنال اعجابكم

----------


## دموع الورد

كل عام وانته بخير سيدي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]كل عام و انت بألف خير يا سيدي...

اعاده الله عليك و علينا باليمن و البركات ان شاء الله...[/align]

----------


## مدحت

كل عام وجلالة سيدنا بالف خير وصحة وسلامة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*[align=center]كل عام وجلاله سيدنا بألف خير [/align]*

----------


## M7MD

مبروك عيدك يا ملك البلاد


اردنيو الولاء ......... هاشميو الانتماء

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا محمد 

والله انك على راسي 

والنعم حنا اردنيه

----------


## mylife079

[glow1=009933]كل عام وانت بخير يا سيدي 

ابو حسين 

عشت ذخراً للوطن وللامتين العربية والاسلامية 


عاش الاردن حراً أبياً[/glow1]

----------


## الاء

كل عام وجلاله سيدنا بألف خير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا الاء يسلموووو 

بتمنى من كل الاعضاء انهم يباركوا للوطن بمناسبه العيد

----------


## ajluni top

*[align=center]كل عام وسيدنا و وطنا وشعبنا الاردني بخير
و كل سنه وانتم سالمين اعضاء المنتدى الاعزاء وعيد مبارك

اخوكم عجلوني توب_ الامارات......[/align]*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل عام وانتا بخير يا سيدنا

----------


## العالي عالي

كل عام وانت بألف خير يا سيدي امد الله لنا في عمرك وأبقاك ذخرا لنا

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

كل عام وجلاله سيدنا بألف خير

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

<![if !ie]>
كل عام وانت بخير يا سيدنا وقائدنا وحبيبنا عبدالله
<![endif]>

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

كل عام وجلالة سيدنا بخير واطال الله في عمره وكل عام والشعب الاردني بخير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين يا شباب على المشاركة 

وكل عام وقائد الوطن بألف خير

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل عام وسيد البلاد بالف خير
وجميع الشعب الاردني  بالف خير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين يا شباب 

وكل عام وقائد الوطن بألف خير

----------


## M7MD

> مشكورين يا شباب 
> 
> وكل عام وقائد الوطن بألف خير


وينك من الصبح ؟؟

----------


## انس عبيدات

*كل عام وقائد الوطن بألف خير 

امد الله في عمرة وأبقاه لنا 

مشكور يا اخ معاذ على الموضوع الرائع*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل عام وأنتم بخير 

كل عام وسيد البلاد بألف خير 

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[align=center] 
 

كل عام وانتا بخير يا أردن 
كل عام وانتا بخير يا وطني الغالي 

كل عام و الشعب الاردني و الامه الاسلاميه بألف خير 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

احلى ملك والله يديمه وكل عيد وهوه بخير  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل عام وسيدنا ابو حسين بالف خير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (23):  كل عام وانتم بخير  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]كل عام وقائد البلاد بألف ألف خير ..

دمت لنا يا سيدي يا ابا الحسين ..[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل عام وانتا يا سيدي بالف خير وولي العهد الامير حسين بن عبدالله الثاني والعائلة الهاشميه بالف خير 

من عشيرة الشرفا 


عنهم عبدالله الشرفا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

**

*تتقدم أسرة وإدارة " شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية " إلى صاحب الجلالة الهاشمية الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين وجلالة الملكة رانيا العبد الله والأسرة الهاشمية وإلى الشعب الأردني و الأمة الاسلامية بالتهنئة والتبريك بمناسبة عيد الفطر السعيد أعاده الله علينا بالخير واليٌمنٍ والبركات . . سائلين المولى أن يديم نعمة الأمن و الأمان على الأردن الغالي تحت ظل الراية الهاشمية الحكيمة الفذه .* 
*كما نتمتنى لكم يا سيدي دوام الصحه و العافية .. ودمت لنا يا سيدي سنداً وذخراً للأردن .*
*ومن هنا تفتح " شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية " باب التهنئة والتبريك للبلاد وسيد البلاد وللأسرة الهاشمية أدامها الله ذخراً للوطن وللأمتين العربية والإسلامية .*  
*وكــــــــــــــــــــــــل عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام والـــــوطــــــن وقــــــــــائــــــــد الــــــــوطــــــن بــألـــــــــــــــف ألــــف خـــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــر*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سيدي ابا الحسين .. كل عام وانت بألف ألف خير وادامك الله لنا سالما من كل مكروه ..




اردن .. بلدي الحبيب كل عام وانت بخير .. وحفظك الله لنا .. 

.. 


اعضاء منتدانا الغالي:
حسان القضاه .. هدوء عاصف .. mylife .. معاذ ملحم .. بنت الشديفات .. محمد العزام .. تحيه عسكريه ..
روان .. دودو .. العقيق الاحمر .. طوق الياسمين .. شمس ابو ربيع .. دموع الغصون .. قلعتي الابديه .. المجهول.. والي ما ذكرتهم كمان .. 

كل عام وانتم بألف ألف خير .. والله يتقبل مني ومنكو .. وان شاء الله ما نفقد طلتكو الحلوه ..  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## shams spring

*كل عـــام وجلالــة الملك بألف خير ... وادامه الله للأردن ملكا....
*


*كل عام ووطنا الاردن بألف خير ... وادامه  الله لنا وطنا.....*


*كل عام ووالداي بألف خير.... وادامهم الله لي سندااا..*.



*كل عام والمنتدى بألف خير.... وأدامه الله لنا نفعااا...*

*كل عام والاعضاء بألف الف خير ..... والله يجعلكم من عواده ^_^*

----------


## (dodo)

كل عام وانت بالف خير يا سيد البلاد

----------


## &روان&

كل عام وسيد البلاد بالف خيييييييير
 وكل عام وانتم بخير يا اعضاء الحصن

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*

*
*

كل عام وسيدنا المفدّى قائد البلاد المعظّم جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين بألف ألف خير

وكل عامٍ وانتم بألف خير يا اعضاء منتدانا الكرام 
وجميع الأردنيين والأردنيات والمسلمين في جميع أرجاء الأرض

أعادهُ الله علينا جميعاً باليمن والبركات

كل عامٍ وانتم بألف خير
*

----------


## شوو

تتراقص الأزهار زاهية الألوان على أعتاب دارك وتتطاير الطيور مغردة تعانق أغصانك تعلو الزغاريد وتصفق الأيادي في كل عيد جديد  لتشدو أجمل الأهازيج :

 يا عسى عيدك سعيد

 ويا عسى عمرك مديد





 يا سيدي لك مني تحية ... تفوق التحية

   تهيبك تصونك ما تخذل عيونك



لك مني حلو الكلام ...أحلى القصيد

 ...............

.......



يا سيدي يا فخر لنا تكبر فيك بلادنا

 ويفخر بك ولآدنا



يا حامل عز أجدادك

ويا شايل هم أولادك



حنا بك نعلي الراية

وبك نباهي غيرنا



تسلم ويسلم يمينك

يا حامي أرضك ودينك



مالنا إلا نقول.... يا سيدي

 عمرك يطول....

"كل عام وأنت بألف خير يا سيد البلاد".

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

سيد الأوطان 
سيد التاريخ 
من للحوادث إلا أنت
من للقضية سواك
نحن والأرواح فداك
سيد الهواشم
فيك تتم الفرحة عنوانا لهذا الوطن والثرى العربي 
تلك الأرض التي شهدت تضحيات اجدادك 
لتضمأ لابتسامتك في هذا العيد
كل عام وانت بخير سيدي

----------


## إن الله يراك

اللـــــه يحميـــــه ويحمـــــــــــــــــــــــي هالوطــــــن ياااااااااااااااااااا رب

----------


## rand yanal

كل عام وقائد الوطن ,, والامة الاسلامية بخيييييييييييييييييير ..  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل عام وقائد الوطن بألف خير 
كل عام والاردن بألف خير 
كل عام والشعب الاردني بألف خير 
كل عام وانتم يا اعضاء منتديات الحصن بألف خير 


كـــل عـــام وانـــتــــم بــــــالــــــــــــــــف خـــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كل عام وأنتم بخير
بمناسبة حلول عيد الفطر المبارك
اتقدم بأخلص التهاني القلبية مقرونة بخالص الدعوات وأطيب الأمنيات بهذه المناسبة السعيدة
الى صاحب الجلالة الملك وسيد البلاد المللك عبدالله الثاني كل عام وانت بالف خبر 
أعاده الله عليكم وعلى أردننا الحبيب
وأمتينا العربية والإسلامية بالخير والبركة والرفعة
وندعو الله أن ينعم على الاردن الغالي بالأمن والأمان والطمأنينة
وزوال الغمة وأن تعود السكينة لتعم البلاد والعباد
واتقدم اليكم جميعا يا اعضاء منتدى الحصن بأطيب التهاني والتبريكات
سائلين المولى العلي القدير أن يحفظكم ويحفظ أهاليكم
وكل عام وأنتم وأردننا الغالي بكل الخير والبركة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل عام وجلالة سيدنا بالف خير وصحة وسلامة ويديم عزك سيدي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كل عام وانت بخير يا سيدي ،،

وكل عام وانتم بخير يا اعضاء منتدى الحصن ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):  كل عام وانتم بألف ألف خير يا أحبتي   :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): 
{ النشمي }

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل عام وسيدنا المفدّى قائد البلاد المعظّم جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين بألف ألف خير

وكل عامٍ وانتم بألف خير يا اعضاء منتدانا الكرام 
وجميع الأردنيين والأردنيات والمسلمين في جميع أرجاء الأرض

أعادهُ الله علينا جميعاً باليمن والبركات

كل عامٍ وانتم بألف خير

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

كل عام وجلالة سيدنا بالف خير وصحة وسلامة

----------

